# cable box -> TV -- how many cables to run?



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

1 - HDMI
or 

1 - RG6

what are you running?


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

bbo said:


> 1 - RG6


doesn't it need more than that?


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

E.g. this wall plate has 6 RCAs, in addition to an HDMI


----------



## directvman (Sep 17, 2012)

1 hdmi is all you need from the receiver to the tv if it is a hi-def tv


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

You would also need the component cables if you planned to use those other connections.
but I would still run cables for the other connections if you bought that one.

there are many wall plates out there to fit whatever cabling needs you may have.


----------



## directvman (Sep 17, 2012)

I kinda like the whisker biscuit plate you just run what ever cables yo need through it and it covers the hole works really nice with a mud box you can run hdmi, speaker wires, coax, component, composite, power cords, or what ever you need


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

i like those as well DTVman. no need to worry about inserts and particular connections. also less connections to worry about.

and fyi for op, the orange thing is the low voltage ring. no need to put an elec box in if only using low voltage wires.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I noticed that no one asked, and you didn't state, what is the distance between the two?


Personally, I would run a nice piece of conduit kie this: http://www.amazon.com/Carlon-SCJ4X1...39002&sr=8-7&keywords=flexible+conduit+1+inch 


This way you could run whatever cabling you might want to add later.



FWIW: You could run either HDMI or component video over the RG6 that you've already installed. Might also be a good idea to run a couple Cat6 cables to give yourself another out.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

What you "need" depends on what you have now, and what you might have down the road. In-wall wiring is cleaner, but it comes at an expense, especially if it's a retro-fit on already finished walls, not to mention you're supposed to run in-wall rated cables and such when doing so.

If you're dead set on in-wall, have at it. If not, you could use surface mount raceways, and with them have just about infinite flexibility down the road. They're not the most aesthetically pleasing, but they can be painted to match the walls and sort of blend in. Stuff like this - 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemp...SP&sp=-bestsellingsort+skuid&usc=abcat0100000

Just be aware that the adhesive backed channels, once adhered, are adhered to stay....ask me how I know....LOL

For the audio/video cabling, forget RG-X coax, unless you just gotta have it. Component video + RCA or optical audio, or HDMI for both, or HDMI video and RCA or optical audio. Cabling also depends on your current rig, if nothing more than box + TV, HDMI would be the cleanest/easiest, assuming both box and TV are compatible. If you have, or plan to, go with a receiver or pre/amp set up for audio, that changes things.

If you have, or get, a HT receiver, they all pretty much have HDMI switching, the only variable is how many HDMI inputs they have. So, you could have a central receiver with HDMI in for cable, DVD, and game console of choice. Then you get the better sound along with video switching with only three cables run.


----------

